
Ask HN: Best way to teach someone Python and Data Science in about a month? - ralmidani
I have an ambitious new student taking lessons with me online. His background is in Finance and Accounting, but he wants get into Data Analytics ASAP.<p>He has been watching videos on Udemy which cover numpy and pandas, but he has been struggling to understand what is going on. I feel he needs to take a step back and learn Python fundamentals.<p>I suggested we start by using Think Python[0] to structure our lessons, but he said reading the entire book (~200 pages, not like a traditional academic textbook) would slow us down.<p>Suggestions?
======
gamechangr
Make him do it.

If a 200 page book is too much, he'll never make into Data Analytics role.
Odds are that he needs more than 1 book on Python to do well.

~~~
ralmidani
Thank you. I will relay the message.

For what it's worth, he said long-term he wants to really learn Python, but
right now wants to be able to get his foot in the door with upcoming projects
at his firm.

